# Olympus



## ACK MAN (Apr 8, 2008)

Has anyone been out on or heard any reports on the Olympus Head boat?


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

ACK MAN said:


> Has anyone been out on or heard any reports on the Olympus Head boat?


check this out!!!
http://tour.co.saint-marys.md.us/fishing/index.asp


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

That was a good read Bigpapa! Things are starting to get back to normal in terms of temps and fish.


----------



## ACK MAN (Apr 8, 2008)

Thanks for the info


----------

